# Canned food storage... (with Pic)...



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

This past Saturday I finally got around to putting together my can rotator storage unit.

It is 6' tall and the shelves are 24" x 32". I used 6 2x4's, 2-sheets of 5/8" OSB and about 15 or 20 vinyl drywall corners. I also used 32 "L" brackets some drywall screws and about 150 #6x1/2" wood screws.

Total cost was approx. $50 to $75 and it will hold approx. 400 to 500 cans.

I have to give credit where it's due, I saw one of these on another forum so the idea in not an original one. I did however modify it for size (made it a little smaller).


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

nicely done!

I might consider using a router bit on the 2x4 and create slot for the OSB. Might also consider adding additional 2x4 braces (turned up on their side) underneath the 2x4 cross pieces.

I really like it! Is it tapered at all to allow the cans to slide easier?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

P2 - Looking at that picture, I would guess that the top is perpendicular to the floor and that the shelves holding the cans are canted somewhere between 2° and 5°.

RJ - How easy is it to "reload" the shelves - do you do it from the back-side or do you reach over the tops of the exisiting cans to place the new product at the very back?

Overall, it looks like a great weekend project to make happen .. now for a free weekend that I could do another project on!


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

partdeux said:


> nicely done!
> 
> I might consider using a router bit on the 2x4 and create slot for the OSB. Might also consider adding additional 2x4 braces (turned up on their side) underneath the 2x4 cross pieces.
> 
> I really like it! Is it tapered at all to allow the cans to slide easier?


Thanks!!!

I did consider the router approach, but felt it would weaken the main supports and would not add that much additional strength to the shelves. I had actually planned on adding the braces like you mentioned... and then when it was done, I realized that they were unnecessary. Maybe if it was bigger it probably would need something.

And yes, it is tilted approx. 3" from back to front.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

It did appear to be slanted, just wanted confirmation...

I'm thinking more about the design, and thinking 4x4 on the corners would substantially increase it's strength.

I have a newly purchased foreclosed house to repair over the next few weeks, but this is going to be my next big project


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> P2 - Looking at that picture, I would guess that the top is perpendicular to the floor and that the shelves holding the cans are canted somewhere between 2° and 5°.
> 
> RJ - How easy is it to "reload" the shelves - do you do it from the back-side or do you reach over the tops of the exisiting cans to place the new product at the very back?
> 
> Overall, it looks like a great weekend project to make happen .. now for a free weekend that I could do another project on!


NaeKid,
The shelves do reload from the "back" although technically it will be the "right side" based on where I will be putting it against the wall.

I am not a finish carpenter by anymeans, and the next one I make will be much better now that I have seen all the problems with this one. However, this unit is VERY capable of doing the job, most of the changes/improvements will be aesthetic.

The original one I saw had 12 shelves that were each 2'x4' and 8' tall. That was just too big for my space. I actually had two shelves left over on my 2 sheets of OSB I could have "squeezed" in, but I'm happy with the spacing on this one.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

partdeux said:


> It did appear to be slanted, just wanted confirmation...
> 
> I'm thinking more about the design, and thinking 4x4 on the corners would substantially increase it's strength.
> 
> I have a newly purchased foreclosed house to repair over the next few weeks, but this is going to be my next big project


Partdeux,

In the beginning I was concerned about it's "strength" as well. Once it was completed, I had no further worries. It is quite heavy and extremely stable. The original one I saw online had a "frame" top like mine, but no "base"... I made the bottom of it exactly like the top. added a lot of stability.

If you decide to make it with 4x4's, I would STRONGLY suggest you build it in place, cuz it will be one VERY heavy piece to move! I can move this by myself if I absolutely have to... but would prefer not to


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are a couple of more pics... taken with cell phone so they are not the greatest...


----------



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, that is AMAZING......Great Job...now I want one


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Great job! I have been thinking about building something similar but that loads from the front. I have already mocked it up and tested it but now I need to get going on actually building the whole cabinet. You have certainly motivated me!


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> Great job! I have been thinking about building something similar but that loads from the front. I have already mocked it up and tested it but now I need to get going on actually building the whole cabinet. You have certainly motivated me!


I would prefer front loading... but you lose almost 50% of your storage space in between shelves....

I will probably put heavy casters on it so it is easier to move.

thanks to everyone for their comments!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

could you modify it to possibly hold quart and half gallon jars?


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I really like it. Now you got my eye balling my prep room


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job!
The only thing I can think of is some kind of 'guard rail' to make sure they cant fall out just in case, and maybe some extra stability at the base. Imagine how youd feel if it tipped over or they fell over for some unforseen reason? If it got bumped or something while fully loaded?
Yikes!
Maybe a detachable guard rail held on with a window latch or something like that?


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

timmie said:


> could you modify it to possibly hold quart and half gallon jars?


You probably could... but there are two issues.

1. Glass jars sliding against each other.
2. round cans roll... glass jars must be "pushed" together....

oh yeah and
3. side rails would probably have to be higher because of top heaviness of glass jars...


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Good job!
> The only thing I can think of is some kind of 'guard rail' to make sure they cant fall out just in case, and maybe some extra stability at the base. Imagine how youd feel if it tipped over or they fell over for some unforseen reason? If it got bumped or something while fully loaded?
> Yikes!
> Maybe a detachable guard rail held on with a window latch or something like that?


Imm... 
There are "rails" on the outside and between each row to keep the cans in check. One of the reasons I shortened mine from 8' to 6'... I also added a strengthened base.

I assure you this thing will not easily turn over, even empty. Loaded from the bottom first to make sure it's not top heavy, there is no way this thing could get "bumped" into and fall over. Trust me, it is VERY sturdy and stable...

I am going to stain it before loading it, but I'll try to load up one or two "rows" sometime in the next day or two and post more pics!


----------



## thumper347 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## LilJo (Sep 6, 2012)

*FIFO rotating home canned jars...*

If there is already a thread working on this, I can't find it...Has anybody come up with a workable idea for storing home canned food in a FIFO can rotator? I think I may have solved my problem with this. Will post more about it if anybody's interested.


----------

